# Which Sealant?



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Which one is a better looking and more durable sealant of these:

1. Optimum Opti Seal
2. Ultima Paint Guard Plus (UPGP)
3. Duragloss 105
4. Gtechniq C2V3
5. Zaino Z-CS

I have DG 105 and I loved the look it gave to the paint while I didn't care much for C2V3 as it looked nowhere comparable to what the 105 looked like. Having said that, all these may be different in terms of their chemical composition. I think the DG is an old school polymer sealant, while the C2V3 is a new tech super sealant. 

Both DG and Zaino can be made into super durable by using their polish bonding agent or the flash cure accelerator additive. DG 601 or ZFX. Not sure if C2V3 is comparable.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

AF tough coat is good


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

From these 5 mentioned LSP`s, i have tried Opti-Seal and UPGP.

You can get 2-4 months durability from Opti-Seal, in real life. It depends weather conditions and how you wash it. About the look, nothing special.

Can`t say anything of UPGP`s durability. BUT if not best, at least in top 3 by look on black paint from my experience (i have used about 20-30 different LSP`s). This gives liquid like look (well, i used Ultima Paint Prep Plus too) and really, REALLY nice flake pop. :argie:
You can get best durability with 3 layers, but it need to cure 12 hours before new layer (someone can say something else about curing time..).



Kyle 86 said:


> AF tough coat is good


Hmmm, OP listed 5 products and Tough Coat wasn`t in the list....
But now because you have mentioned Tough Coat, what you can say about it if you compare it to?:

1. Optimum Opti Seal
2. Ultima Paint Guard Plus (UPGP)
3. Duragloss 105
4. Gtechniq C2V3
5. Zaino Z-CS


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Menzerna Power Lock on my side . It s a keeper .


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Menzerna Power Lock on my side . It s a keeper .


+1 for power lock


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Is this sealant for the bodywork, or wheels, or both?

If you're not keen on the clinical look of a sealant, but still want the durability,
then I'd go for a sealant that will take a carnauba wax covering. Certainly,
the Opti-Seal is not a good candidate. I don't know about the others, I've 
not used them.

For the ultimate in durability, then FK#1000p takes some beating. The best bit
being that you can place almost anything, other than a high-solvent potion,
over the top to tone it down. Just recently, I've been working with the liquid
FK sealant, #2180. That, in combination with the FK Pink Wax will be almost
bomb-proof in terms of durability and the depth has to be seen to be believed.

However, the #2180 on its own does give a very pleasing finish, which is not
as glassy as its paste brother. FK products are quite renown for their durability
so, that's never in question. Here's a review I did of this sealant /wax combo.

It does take a bit of practice with getting an even and _thin_ coat though. 
Most of the "mayonnaise" style potions have the same problem. Have a look
at this thread where I've photographed a recent detail done with #2180.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

& yes FK1000P for wheels .


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolfs Chemicals Hard Body or Body Wrap= Durable sealant :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> & yes FK1000P for wheels .


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks all - very helpful inputs indeed. I know FK is almost bulletproof. My favourite sealant so far is BH Auto Balm. Love the look and the protection it offers but it takes a lot of time to apply and lasts no longer than 2 months.

I thought I should try something from the new generation sealants as Auto Balm is pretty old school and organic. I especially like the idea of Wipe On Walk Away Sealants - almost no work in application and there is no removal.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

C2V3 is brilliant, easy on and off. Would be my choice.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Godderz23 said:


> C2V3 is brilliant, easy on and off. Would be my choice.


I have a bottle, I sincerely hoped to like it. But I don't like the look at all. I'm sure its a great product though.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Artdeshine nano gloss sealant.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

kev999 said:


> Artdeshine nano gloss sealant.


I read about it but its an Asian company with poor credentials. Seems like a QD type of product IMHO.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Limited to the choices mentioned I'd probably pick DG 105. 105 with 601 is extremely durable for a conventional sealant and reasonably good looking. Opti-Seal wins on easy to apply but v.1 (I have not used v.2) is less durable than 105 and has a touch more plastic-y look. The best looking sealants IMO are Four Star Ultimate Paint Protection or BlackFire WD AFPP. I did not like Tough Coat.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

C2V3 has impressed the pants off me recently. Zaino ZCS is good but only if used with the full Zaino system IMO and I know it's been mentioned and it wasn't on your orig list but AF Toughcoat is also very good and stupidly easy to use.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

LostHighway said:


> Limited to the choices mentioned I'd probably pick DG 105. 105 with 601 is extremely durable for a conventional sealant and reasonably good looking. Opti-Seal wins on easy to apply but v.1 (I have not used v.2) is less durable than 105 and has a touch more plastic-y look. The best looking sealants IMO are Four Star Ultimate Paint Protection or BlackFire WD AFPP. I did not like Tough Coat.


I have both DG 105 and Four Star Ultimate Paint Protection with me but I think I will stick to DG 105 as UPP is an older version of their new UPGP that is polycharged and cures in 45 minutes. I think UPP doesn't last as long as UPGP either.

It is strange that all good sealants are American. I was hoping to discover an European gem


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Do products like optimum car wax, DG Aquawax compare to these sealants in any aspect? OCW claims 5 months on a single coat.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sonax pro net. At one of cheapest there. 

Great beading. You wont get as good water behavior with the others. 

Awesome stuff. Theres pages and pages of good reviews


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Flakey said:


> Do products like optimum car wax, DG Aquawax compare to these sealants in any aspect? OCW claims 5 months on a single coat.


I think it is *up to* 5 months which is probably what you would get for a highly pampered car. I would guess a month or two is more realistic. I would view OCW as a additional product to Opti-Seal as it compliments it perfectly or to be used as a quick and easy way to wax the car. I use OCW each time I wash and partially as a drying aid so the paint never sees a dry cloth plus it only takes a few minutes extra to wax the car


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Flakey said:


> I read about it but its an Asian company with poor credentials. Seems like a QD type of product IMHO.


Flakey,whats the info on ardeshine that gives them poor credentials,just curious by the way.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Flakey said:


> I read about it but its an Asian company with poor credentials. Seems like a QD type of product IMHO.


Flakey, what the info on them that gives them poor credentials,just curious by the way.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think my finger has just developed a stutter?


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

The only sealant I've ever tried is Exo, amazing stuff !!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> I read about it but its an Asian company with poor credentials. Seems like a QD type of product IMHO.


I challenge you to name one UK made coating! (they come from Asia )

and poor credentials? ArtDeShine OEM for quite a few UK brands lol!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CGRD said:


> The only sealant I've ever tried is Exo, amazing stuff !!!


Yes Kancoat is easy to use, looks great, but durability is a bit of a let down.

Try the new hybrid coatings like the Exo V2, ArtDeShine ArtDeNano, ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko etc.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> I challenge you to name one UK made coating! (they come from Asia )
> 
> and poor credentials? ArtDeShine OEM for quite a few UK brands lol!


Why are we Talking about coatings? I started this thread about sealants. Am not sure if anybody makes coatings in UK, I am not interested in them any way.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

kev999 said:


> Flakey,whats the info on ardeshine that gives them poor credentials,just curious by the way.


As above.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have nothing against them. Just couldn't find any info on them outside DW. I checked US forums and spoke to a few detailer friends in US and UK. Poor credentials was a wrong choice of words perhaps. Just looking for a well renowned sealant that is known to most people around the world. Peace!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Aha,ok. Maybe once they have been getting some airplay on here and some of the other sites get a hold of their products their reputation might rise a fair bit,but having tried their products and just put in an order for more I cant recommend them enough.


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

I am in the quest for the most blingy sealant. Perhaps it can help you, Glare professional polish seems to be very good looking and durable...


----------



## Tommyp (May 28, 2013)

Carpro reload is my choice


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Flakey said:


> Why are we Talking about coatings? I started this thread about sealants. Am not sure if anybody makes coatings in UK, I am not interested in them any way.


Just like your Asian comment, you seem to be blissfully unaware about what products you've mentioned....


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Just like your Asian comment, you seem to be blissfully unaware about what products you've mentioned....


Thanks. Let's keep it that way. In my book - UPGP, DG 105, Z-CS, Opti Seal & C2V3 are sealants. Ultima, Zaino & Duragloss do not make any coatings while Optimum's coating is called Opti-Coat and Gtechniq calls it Exo/C1.
Your misdirected angst is not helping me with my sealant quest but if this is the only place for you to vent, then be my guest. I have already mentioned I have nothing against Artdeshine or their products and in fact I am currently waiting for some Naviwax, which happens to be a Japanese product.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

kev999 said:


> Aha,ok. Maybe once they have been getting some airplay on here and some of the other sites get a hold of their products their reputation might rise a fair bit,but having tried their products and just put in an order for more I cant recommend them enough.


Thank You for understanding that my original message was misconstrued. Appreciate your comment about their products - I will look them up. Cheers!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you thought about Polish Angel Master sealant? Seems to be getting some airplay on here and the few PA products I've used I have been blown away by them (especially Escalate Lotion and Palm Balm).


Why does something having a US accreditation matter so much? imho the UK/Europe/Asian markets are leaps and bounds ahead of the US.

Back when I joined, the US were at the forefront of detailing, but they've stagnated. 

You have coatings coming from Asia that have better looks than Nubas and durability that is hard to beat.

The best polishes are German made (Scholl and Menz).

The UK/Europe are leading the way in hand made waxes and high end boutique products.


And the worlds most expensive/exclusive/best detailers are British.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I don't need US accreditation. Most of the brands I use are British or German - Bilt Hamber, Sonax, Autoglym, Dodo Juice, Scholl Concepts, Gtechniq.
I also use US brands like Duragloss and Optimum as well as Asian brands like Carpro. No geographical discrimination really.

Let me look up Polish Angel Master Sealant - been hearing a lot about that.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Not sure what sort of durability your after but I've been using reload on my dad's silver hilux for a few months now (used about 150 m) total @ 1:1 after every wash), I must say it does look 'kin awesome now and seems to look better with each coat


----------



## Tommyp (May 28, 2013)

rayner said:


> Not sure what sort of durability your after but I've been using reload on my dad's silver hilux for a few months now (used about 150 m) total @ 1:1 after every wash), I must say it does look 'kin awesome now and seems to look better with each coat


Mine looks better after every coat  and beads legally good too


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Blackfire crystal seal?


----------

